# better start planning...



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

we got a late start planning next years trips due to my work schedule. looking at Topsail Hill in Destin for one trip. they are booked up in April, May, June, July, and August. September was when we were wanting to go anyway but thought we might sneek in a week earlier but guess we'll have to figure out something else. 

we got 10 days in sept. can't wait!!!:thumbup1:


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Just got back from a long weekend at a state park - 200 sites and only three being used - my kind of CG!


----------



## trixy (Dec 28, 2009)

What a great google map you have of the places you have camped. Was that hard to set up? I really like the tents!!


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

It's pretty simple - you start by making a category of maps and saving it (mine is called Campgrounds). Then while you edit your category, you can right click and put a placemark. You can then write info, and choose the icon (tents included). Make it so anybody can see it, and there you go.


----------



## dholiday (Dec 10, 2009)

happiestcamper said:


> Just got back from a long weekend at a state park - 200 sites and only three being used - my kind of CG!


I would prefer that than 3 being vacant


----------

